
The first ever photograph of light as both a particle and wave - huntermeyer
http://phys.org/news/2015-03-particle.html
======
AnimalMuppet
As I read the article, it seems to boil down to: "We've got this standing wave
of light. We use electrons to interact with it. The pattern of interaction
shows the standing wave..."

OK, I can buy that.

"... but for the electron to interact, it had to hit a photon, so there's the
particle aspect."

Not so fast. That sounds like you're _defining_ the interaction as showing the
particle nature, with no actual evidence from this experiment.

Or did I miss something?

